# Cryptocoryne moehlmannii...please photo!



## TwinRay (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi,
can you help me try a photos about this species???
I don't have a corret picture!!

thank you!

Roby


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

You can see some pictures about flower and so on clicking here (the Crypts Pages).

Anther one










More pictures clicking here (Frontier Crypt page)

Greets from Spain


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of moehlmannii submersed.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, that last pic doesn't do it justice - think of a sibling of pontederiifolia instead...


----------

